# Any UK Sarplaninac owners out there?



## MEDOBACH (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi 

My wife and I have a 9 year old Sarplaninac - Medo Bach.
We were under the impresion that he was the only Sar in the UK. I'm hoping we're wrong.
Medo has some health issues at the moment - Contact with any sar owners out there with long experience of the breed would be appreciated


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

There is at least one breeder in the UK and there has been a couple of conversations here about them (I'll see if I can get a link for you)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Zaros might know if you PM them. They have sars but they live in Finland. Do you have pictures they're beautiful dogs?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

MEDOBACH said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I have a 9 year old Sarplaninac - Medo Bach.
> We were under the impresion that he was the only Sar in the UK. I'm hoping we're wrong.
> Medo has some health issues at the moment - Contact with any sar owners out there with long experience of the breed would be appreciated


A what?never heard of it


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

sorry not got 1 , had never heard of the breed so googled it must say what a superb dog 
good luck and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

beautiful animals..hope Zaros is around soon:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There you go:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/74478-re-sarplaninac-other-giant-breeds.html


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there a search function on this forum? A few of us had a pretty long conversation about them just a couple of weeks ago and not everyone was from the Balkans (or even overseas)! I can't find the link, though. Even if I could just access my own posts I could find it. I'm sure there were some owners on here.


----------



## MEDOBACH (Oct 30, 2010)

Cheers

Any link to a UK breeder would be appreciated.
Will also make contact with Zaros - in finland who seems to be an authority.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Beat me to it!! Thanks.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just posted him a link to your post...he is normaly on here early morning xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Is there a search function on this forum? A few of us had a pretty long conversation about them just a couple of weeks ago and not everyone was from the Balkans (or even overseas)! I can't find the link, though. Even if I could just access my own posts I could find it. I'm sure there were some owners on here.


Just go to search right at the top of the page and put in your keyword. It will come up with all threads with that word in.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry i have no idea about UK owners and/or breeders as i don't live there but Zaros is definately the one to talk too :thumbup:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Bichon Havanais,Havanese,Sarplaninac Breeder in UK

I'm now wondering if they are actually german.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you newfies mum! (my excuse is I'm new here)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Bichon Havanais,Havanese,Sarplaninac Breeder in UK
> 
> I'm now wondering if they are actually german.


They're in Hungary I think from the site


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Clearly my knowledge of European languages leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MEDOBACH said:


> Cheers
> 
> Will make contact with Zaros - in finland who seems to be an authority.


Now there you go putting an innocent mans head on the chopping block. :lol:
I would hardly call myself an authority but, as it just so happens, I do personally know many who are and have been for generations. 
I have replied to your PM this morning and will do so again later today when I have spoken to the relevant people.
Question is, which language would you prefer the information in? :lol:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd be interested to know if there are ant UK breeders, Zaros. I thought I had found a UK site a while ago, but on searching again I can't find it. I did contact the UK kennel club, but they are not a recognised breed here.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> I'd be interested to know if there are ant UK breeders, Zaros. I thought I had found a UK site a while ago, but on searching again I can't find it.


Strangely enough we were surprised to have stumbled across an apparent UK breeder of the Sar also and despite E-mailing them with our genuine interests we never received a reply. As a coincidence, just as you discovered, we were also unable to trace the site a second time?:confused1:
I wonder if it was the self same site?
Some months ago we came across, what we believe to be, the same people on Youtube advertising pups for sale and once again our enquiries were completely ignored???:frown:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I wonder if they have been having interest from the "wrong people" and taken the site down? I'll try to search with another search engine and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm Nikoletta, and I live in Hungary.
I created a web links. True British link is not included, but see if it helps you.
Sarplaninac.lap.hu
In the United Kingdom the sarplaninac breed is not accepted. I know, that there are aspirations for the recognition.
I do not know whether there are sarplaninac breeder in UK. But surely there are sarplaninac dogs. :001_cool:


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

Suha's Kid Planina-F. Cupido
He live in Wales. :smile:

He is puppy here:



















He is since been young gentleman. : D


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

And new babys:
(Speciality! White Sarplaninac)










:


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful dogs :001_wub:


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

debs78 said:


> Beautiful dogs :001_wub:


Thank you! :001_smile:


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

Witch & Jeti puppies are 14 days old.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

MEDOBACH said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I have a 9 year old Sarplaninac - Medo Bach.
> We were under the impresion that he was the only Sar in the UK. I'm hoping we're wrong.
> Medo has some health issues at the moment - Contact with any sar owners out there with long experience of the breed would be appreciated


I don' know if it'd help...but would it be worth widening the search to include similar breeds? - the health issues might be similar in related breeds?
Naomi x


----------



## Sarplaninac (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, we've got a puppy Sarplaninac that we imported into the UK and she is a lovely family dog, good with people, children and other animals. We are making sure that she is well socialised and raised to become a well-rounded example of the breed. You can check the Sarplaninac Club UK on facebook to see the photos of her. Look forward to hearing from anyone who is interested in this wonderful breed.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

There's a mob breeding Sars in South Australia. Ok it's not exactly next door but they may be willing to help via email.

I don't know them but the web site looks good. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't find any sarplaninac club UK?

You got a link?


----------



## Sarplaninac (Jun 25, 2012)

it's: Sarplaninac Club UK | Facebook

hope it helps.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Why would you want to promote the Sarplaninac in Britain?


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Never heard of them before but just googled them and they look lovely, i love a big 'bear' dog!!


----------



## Sarplaninac (Jun 25, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Why would you want to promote the Sarplaninac in Britain?


The Sarplaninac has hardly been heard of in the UK at present. We understand there are around 3,000 of them across the Channel in France and around 300 in Belgium and it is only a matter of time before they make their way into the UK in bigger numbers. The breed is otherwise already established in other European countries, North America and even Australia, so why not the UK?

We regularly visit our family in the Balkans where Sarplaninac are an iconic breed and many people take great pride in them. For this reason alone, we would hate for the breed to receive any negative publicity and so thought we would encourage responsible ownership. We are aware that there are examples of the wrong type of owners giving out unpleasant impressions of the breed, which we strongly disagree with.

As one of the first owners of this wonderful breed in the UK, we feel it is important to give people an idea of what the breed can be like in our circumstances. We would like people to understand how intelligent and devoted this dog can be. At the same time, they are a very specific breed and not for an inexperienced or first time dog owner. We feel this is all part of promoting dog breed awareness.

We are keen to generate contact and links with other experienced owners around the world and hope through forums such as this to give people an opportunity to decide if this is the breed that they could understand and cater for.

Just because there are no wolves or bears here in the UK to guard against, it should not mean that there is no space for such a breed here. In fact, when analysing the various dog breeds around the world, there are very few that still carry out their original function and they have had to adapt to different life-styles. The UK has many breeds, such as the Rhodesean Ridgeback for example, which certainly don't have any lions to hunt and Huskies with no sleds to pull!

Our puppy is some generations distant from the working mountain type, which is generally sharper and ours is consequently softer, which makes it more suitable for our family.

Sorry, it's a long answer, but hope this answers your short question! Cheers for now.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sarplaninac said:


> We regularly visit our family in the Balkans where *Sarplaninac are an iconic* breed and many people take great pride in them.


And this is where the rot begins.

Status.

Did you ever stop to think that 'Must have' is ruining the reputation of certain breeds because people possess a greater sense of image and ownership, and ultimately the ownership of an image, than they do knowledge of the intrinsic nature of the animal?

The longevity of this animal relies upon protection of the breed, not promotion.


----------



## Sarplaninac (Jun 25, 2012)

"This is where the rot begins" is a strong and judgmental phrase to use in our opinion. Yes, "the longevity of the dog does rely upon protection of the breed", however, promoting information about the breed is a form of protection. Otherwise, we will soon have uninformed and unsuitable people in this country just buying this breed because it is big, hairy and handsome, not knowing anything about its character or husbandry. We have our dog because of her "intrinsic nature" and of course because to us this dog is beautiful (who would deliberately pick a pet that is unattractive to them?). We know there are others in this country with a similar approach.

And by the way, in the same spirit, you then might consider adjusting the banner underneath your postings "If God had a dog it would be a Sarplaninac" and "Gentle as Lamb, Ruthless like the Wolf", as this is likewise promoting the breed. Saying it is ruthless like the wolf projects exactly the wrong kind of image to the wrong kind of people who would like this image for the wrong reasons...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The act of promoting is to advance and encourage the growth of a specific thing within society. 

It is rarely in the interests of that specific thing but is almost always in the interests of profit.

As for my Signature. 

It merely reflects the inherent nature of the animal and by no means represents a promotional banner. Unless of course you wish to twist its context out of proportion. 

The Sar' is by his very nature a 'Gentle Giant' and influenced by certain conditions he can also be very unforgiving.

Let us neither forget his instinct or attempt to brush it under the carpet in the furtherance of his breed and its acceptance into a wider society.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an Ovcharka and live on a farm in the UK, I've found him to be a great dog and just what we were after to guard the farm, especially since rural theft is on the up! Although they are definitely not a breed I would get if I didn't live somewhere rural, had a lot of experience with large strong willed breeds, and could give the dog free range over a large area so he has a job to do, which seems to be bred into them and he has done the whole patrolling/guarding thing since he was 12wks old! 
They are definitly not a novice breed of dog and are quite different to other breeds I've owned - ridgies/rotties/mastiff mixes etc and do require very strict rules from day one, mainly because of their size and sheer strength! Socialising is also a must with people as well as animals, so they do require dedicated owners! 

I really do hope they don't take off in a big way in the UK and become a status dog as I can see them getting into the wrong hands far to easily, the litter I bought mine from I think they found it hard to find suitable homes for them all - they did in the end - but they did get alot of the wrong sort enquiring about them - one person asked how well they thought and ovcharka would do in a fight with a pitbull!!! A few just wanted them to make them look manly!!! - did you see the video on youtube of the little skinny guy being dragged down the street by his out of control ovcharka and him comparing it to a loaded gun which made him feel safe while out walking him!!!!!

As for breeders in the UK - they are very few and far between with litters coming up rarely, and few health test ie. hips which is a shame as they have the chance to start a breed up here and have them all come from health tested stock. My boy Bear developed very mild entropion on the corners of his lower eye lids which did require surgery, he's fine now, luckily we didn't buy him to breed from but I'm sure many would as the price of puppies would tempt bybs, so I think having strict health criteria for breeders here would give them a better chance so an official breed club would be brilliant but I don't think there are the numbers yet. 
I don't think having them in the UK is a bad thing if they are in the right hands and have a job to do so they have the chance to do what they are bred for - but how many people who own them in europe who show/breed them actually work them - I'd guess not all, so some might be OK in certain pet homes.


----------



## Sarplaninac (Jun 25, 2012)

Zaros said:


> The act of promoting is to advance and encourage the growth of a specific thing within society.
> 
> It is rarely in the interests of that specific thing but is almost always in the interests of profit.
> 
> ...


Our aim of promoting the breed is to provide information to the growing number of people who are discovering the Sarpla. Whilst in an ideal world maybe all of these dogs should be sitting on a mountain guarding sheep or other livestock, we need to accept that life moves on. We doubt if many of the Sarplas in W Europe have ever seen a wolf or bear these days and some may not have even seen a sheep! (Ours does mix with sheep, goats and lamas...). The purpose for all working dogs is always evolving.

Here in the UK, there are many working dog breeds that have two distinct strains - some breeders provide working strains, which are often more energetic, sharper and do not necessarily make good pets, whilst others breed for pet owners or for showing. Maybe you need to accept that there are now many kennels in Europe and beyond who are breeding these dogs for the later purpose. This can be ok if the dog is suitably stimulated and looked after. Whilst it can be argued that by promoting this second strain of the breed it is in fact watering down the breed instincts, there is still space for them in this ever changing world. Instead of burying our heads in the sand, we believe that proactive information and discussions on forums such as these should be welcomed and not just be seen as an opportunity to criticise. You can be sure that if good people and owners aren't discussing the breed, bad ones certainly will be!

Regarding your mention of twisting words out of context, you should note your own comments "rarely in the interests of that specific thing" and "almost always in the interest of profit". We only have the breed's best interests at heart, so please do not try to twist our good intentions. The breed is already out there in wider society and will not stay an enigma for long in the UK. It is up to all of us owners, as well as breeders, to try and ensure the breed stays in the hands of responsible people with good intentions...


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice to meet you Alexart and sarplaninc

Sarplaninic it is clear you have a devotion to your breed and as a enthusiast its only natural that you will want to promote your breed positively I commend this. What you will find is there is a somewhat snobbish view among some of the canine fraternity that look down on any large guarding breed. Its very unfortunate and negative stance taken by some who are more interested in projecting their morally superior attitude.

Regarding Ovcharka =[shepherd] in the UK since my boyfriend imported the first one in 1999 [central asian shepherd] it has to be said since then in general the breed has not attracted breed enthusiasts but opportunists breeders who saw a market for these large powerful dogs. In 13 Years only 1 Caucasian Shepherd has had Elbow and Hip tests. So as far as im concerned its great that you are promoting the breed positively.

There are about 200 Central Asian Shepherds in the Uk and maybe 400 + Caucasian Shepherds. The Caucasian Shepherd which is very similar to the sarplaninc in appearance but larger, has proved the most aesthetically appealing of the 3 Ovcharka. Although there are no examples of South Russian shepherd in the UK Which is abit like a giant white corded rug on legs 

Alexart im not sure were you got your CAO [cas] was it Angela in Hitchin ? These are about the only true working CAO in the UK. They were imported by Sarolta In Hungary from a working farm and its true to say this type would be more suited to work. But Many CAO in the Uk are not really working dogs yes they have the aloof traits to strangers and balance of defence over prey drives but many believe the larger examples have been crossed with various mastiffs. Many CAO are not really true working dogs however they do still retain more of their original traits then many TOTALLY watered down and un,functional breeds in the UK that may have had jobs in the past.

Regarding Clubs in the UK there is a Ovcharka Club in the UK which does promote breeder ethics, owner responsibility and give unbiased information in that its not controlled by breeders. But MOST people in the UK have very little education in the breed they have seen huge big powerful breeds being advertised and have thought it would be exciting to get one. The breeders advertising know very little about the breeds either. And many of these rather ignorant new owners have also quickly set them selfs to breed. So you have a large proportion of what I,d describe as street dog people as in the gutter element involved with breeding. The type that might say its good to let a female litter or  its unfair not to let her have one ..Im not a breeder she is having a litter for my friends !!

Good progress is being made though on health awareness, breed information and the more people support a Club with guidelines,which gives honest information the better things will be. Its also great that a few Major kennels have moved to the UK who have strong ethic and devotion to the breeds so one can only hope this will counter the opportunists breeders.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I feel I wish to comment on some of the views here.

I am very familiar with the Sarplaninac and think they are a truly wonderful, awe inspiring breed/type which has been bred, over hundreds of years, to protect livestock in the extremely cold mountains of Macedonia and bordering countries. I have been lucky to see them at work in the Macedonian mountains and the first time I saw one, the hairs on the back of my neck stood up! This is a dog who is totally at one with the mountains and his flock.

and that's the point I want to make. He doesn't belong in the lowlands. He doesn't belong on a farm. He doesn't belong in a town and he definatly doesn't belong as a pet. 

Please leave these wonderful dogs where they belong. In the middle of a flock of sheep on a high mountainside. In Macedonia.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> I know this is an old thread but
> 
> I am very familiar with the Sarplaninac and the point I want to make. He doesn't belong in the lowlands. He doesn't belong on a farm. He doesn't belong in a town and *he definatly doesn't belong as a pet*.


 You're absolutely right a Sarplaninac is not a pet. He is a family member and anything less would undermine his character and show a blatant disregard for his needs.

We did our research. We spoke to the relevant people and in order to care for Zara and Oscar adequately, satisfactorily and responsibly we compromised our lifestyle so that theirs would not be.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What you are doing is deminishing the breed/type. If your dogs are so removed from the working dogs of the Sar mountains then they are no longer Sarpaninec dogs. This does not deminish the dogs you have, but this is what happens when a "pet" or show type is developed from a working breed. You only have to look at the show rings in the UK to see "gundogs" who bear no resemblance to their working cousins. I am not suggesting you do not love the look of this breed of dog, but a dog is more than looks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Its more complicated than that though isnt it?

There are a lot of breeds who are no longer used for their original job, or their job is no longer acceptable, or needed or whatever. 

Is a pitbull who is not used on bulls or in the pit less of a dog?
Is a rhodesian whos never seen a lion less of a dog?
Is a foxhound who doesnt hunt less of a dog?
Is a great dane who doesnt hunt boar less of a dog?

Breeds do evolve and adapt, and its not always a bad thing.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> What you are doing is deminishing the breed/type. If your dogs are so removed from the working dogs of the Sar mountains then they are no longer Sarpaninec dogs. This does not deminish the dogs you have, but this is what happens when a "pet" or show type is developed from a working breed. You only have to look at the show rings in the UK to see "gundogs" who bear no resemblance to their working cousins. I am not suggesting you do not love the look of this breed of dog, but *a dog is more than looks*.


Your opinion is somewhat resonant of a person we know who also claims we are ruining this breed of Dog by deliberately depriving it of its natural birthright.

Unfortunately, just like he, you are also not familiar with our Dogs or their everyday environment and lifestyle and because you're unfamiliar your opinion just happens to be a terribly uninformed and therefore blind one.

Quite evidently you have selectively read from this post and in particular this line;



Zaros said:


> We spoke to the relevant people and in order to care for Zara and Oscar adequately, satisfactorily and responsibly *we compromised our lifestyle so that theirs would not be.*


We consider that Zara and Oscar have the best of all possible worlds to spend their days in. 

PHOTOS/VIDEO REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT

And for the record, our love and admiration for this breed runs far deeper than just its appearance in life.


----------



## natjay5 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sarplaninac said:


> The Sarplaninac has hardly been heard of in the UK at present. We understand there are around 3,000 of them across the Channel in France and around 300 in Belgium and it is only a matter of time before they make their way into the UK in bigger numbers. The breed is otherwise already established in other European countries, North America and even Australia, so why not the UK?
> 
> We regularly visit our family in the Balkans where Sarplaninac are an iconic breed and many people take great pride in them. For this reason alone, we would hate for the breed to receive any negative publicity and so thought we would encourage responsible ownership. We are aware that there are examples of the wrong type of owners giving out unpleasant impressions of the breed, which we strongly disagree with.
> 
> ...


I have two who need adoption, so hoping they will be in the UK soon.


----------



## natjay5 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Zaros might know if you PM them. They have sars but they live in Finland. Do you have pictures they're beautiful dogs?


Hi are there anymore recent threads about the Sarplaninac Dogs in the uk do you know?


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarplaninac! sounds like a medication.


----------



## natjay5 (Nov 1, 2015)

cbcdesign said:


> Sarplaninac! sounds like a medication.


Haha, yes it does actually.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cbcdesign said:


> Sarplaninac! sounds like a medication.


If you want to look at it like that, then yes the Sar' is the medication prescribed to treat the nuisance of predators and continued usage is prevention against any and all further nuisance.


----------

